# Is this a variation of cch on agouti? Coffee, beige?



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Any thoughts? Mother is a PEW, most likely simply agouti underneath from lines that shouldn't have any surprises. Father is my black pied buck carrying cch. Combined with same doe line, the buck is consistently throwing black, agouti, cch agouti, & this color.



















Compared to an older half sibling (same buck, different does from the same line.) His coloring is much smoother, no ticking. Pictures don't show it, but the sister, & the other cch agouti babies i've held back, have a blue tint to their coats.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

He will be cch,c and either a,a or A,a

The combo isn't a recognised colour but is sometimes called sepia deposits a diffrent combo to what is called baige and coffie. Both those use the ce gene
I've got some sepia foxes in my shed which where a Fox to PEW breeding so cch,c at,a


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! The cch variation made a lot more sense to me!

Now to decide if I will keep them or not. Sounds like i'd be better off sticking with the cch agouti, seems the darker sepias are more popular & the "muddy" ones are more frowned upon from what i've found.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

depends on what you want realy.

the sepia foxes i was given looked not far off choc foxes, i bred brother to sister to try to double up on the type (the breeder did the cross for type) and was suprised to see how light the babies were, one is a bit lighter than parents and the rest the same shade as your pic. ill be breeding out the c soon.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Personally I find this shade more appealing then the darker ones.

Did find one person mentioning in a thread that sepia help make nice creams, which is a side project I was planning on with the cch agouti. My new RY from black mice have very clean coloring. Maybe this would be the better cross. Won't hurt to keep them around longer.


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> depends on what you want realy.
> 
> the sepia foxes i was given looked not far off choc foxes, i bred brother to sister to try to double up on the type (the breeder did the cross for type) and was suprised to see how light the babies were, one is a bit lighter than parents and the rest the same shade as your pic. ill be breeding out the c soon.


How would you go about breeding out the c?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

jaroslava said:


> PPVallhunds said:
> 
> 
> > depends on what you want realy.
> ...


With sepia foxes it's real easy I just have to breed them to a black for and only keep the black Fox babies as the c added to cch turns black to the sepia colour. The fist litter will have both black foxes and sepia foxes. 
I can also do it by breeding two sepia foxes as I'll get black Fox, sepia Fox and albino.
So I can breed it out in one generation.


----------

